# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > थायराइड >  थकान, अनिद्रा और निगलने में परेशानी हैं!!! ये है थायराइड नोड्यूल के लक्षण "सावधान"

## Apurv Sharma

आप क लिए ये जानना महत्वपूर्ण है की ,थायराइड नोड्यूल थायराइड ग्रंथि में असामान्*य वृद्धि को दर्शाता है। थायराइड नोड्यूल इस ग्रंथि के किसी भी हिस्*से में निकल सकता है। हालांकि कुछ नोड्यूल को आसानी से पहचान में आ जाते हैं। लेकिन कुछ थायराइड नोड्यूल ऐसे भी होते हैं जो थॉयराइड ऊतकों में मौजूद होते हैं लेकिन उनकी पहचान आसानी से नहीं की जा सकती है।  


थायरॉयड ग्रंथि गले में पायी जाती है, यह ग्रंथि सांस नली और ट्रेकिया के चारों तरफ तितली के आकार में लिपटी होती है। थायराइड नोड्यूल के कारण थायराइड कैंसर के होने की संभावना से इनकार नहीं किया जा सकता है। यदि समय पर इसका निदान न किया जाये तो इसका आकार बढ़ जाता है और यह बाहर से दिखाई देता है। इसके कारण निगलने में दिक्*कत हो सकती है।
  तो आये हम आपको थायराइड नोड्यूल के लक्षण और कारण के बारे में बताते है |

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*ये है थायराइड नोड्यूल के लक्षण :-*ज्*यादातर मामलों में थायराइड नोड्यूल आसानी से पहचान में नहीं आता और न ही इसके लक्षण दिखाई देते हैं, जब तक इसमें सूजन न आ जाये, सूजन के कारण यह फूलता है, इसके कुछ लक्षण हैं|

इनको सूजन के आधार पर आसानी से देखा जा सकता है।शुरूआत में निगलने में दिक्*कत होती है जिससे इनको महसूस भी किया जा सकता है।कुछ मामलों में थायराइड नोड्यूल अतिरिक्*त मात्रा में थायराक्सिन हार्मोन का उत्*सर्जन करते हैं।थायराइड नोड्यूल की वजह से अचानक वजन घट सकता है।दिल की धड़कन भी अनियमित हो जाती है, जो कभी कम या ज्*यादा हो जाती है।इसके कारण बोलने में भी दिक्*कत हो सकती है, क्*योंकि यह वॉयस बॉक्*स (लेरिंक्*स) को संकुचित कर देता है।रात को सोने में दिक्*कत होती है, ऐसा थायराइड नोड्यूल के बढ़ने से होता है।मांसपेशियां कमजोर हो जाती हैं, जिसके कारण मरीज को थकान और कमजोरी का एहसास होता है।

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*थायराइड नोड्यूल के कुछ कारण :-**आयोडीन की कमी*खाने में आयोडीन की कमी के कारण थायराइड नोड्यूल के बढ़ने की संभावना ज्*यादा होती है। यदि आपके आहार में आयोडीन की मात्रा कम है तो थायराइड ग्रंथि में थायराइड नोडल का विकास हो जाता है। हालांकि इसका मतलब यह नहीं कि आप आयोडीन की कमी केवल नमक से करें, इसके लिए आप आयोडीनयुक्*त आहार भी खा सकते हैं। सबसे ज्*यादा आयोडीन समुद्री मछली में पाया जाता है।

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*थायराइड ऊतक के कारण :-*यदि थायराइड ऊतक असामान्*य रूप से बढ़ जाता है, तब भी थायराइड नोड्यूल की समस्*या हो सकती है, इस स्थिति को थायराइड एडेनोमा नाम से भी जाना जाता है - हांलाकि आमतौर पर यह नॉनकैंसरस होता है और इसके कारण ज्*यादा गंभीर समस्*या नहीं होती है। कुछ एडेनोमा ऐसे भी हैं जो अपने-आप थायराइड हार्मोन का उत्*सर्जन पिट्यूटरी ग्रंथि के बाहर करते हैं, इसके कारण हाइपरथायराइडिज्*म की समस्*या हो सकती है।

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*थायराइड सिस्*ट :-*तरल पदार्थों से भरी गुहायें (इसे सिस्*ट भी कहते हैं) थायराइड में समसे सामान्*य रूप में पायी जाती हैं, इसके कारण ही थायराइड एडीनोमा की स्थिति आती है। कभी-कभी ठोस पदार्थ थायराइड सिस्*ट में तरल पदार्थों के सा*थ मिल जाते हैं। हालांकि आमतौर पर अल्*सर यानी सिस्*ट सौम्*य होते हैं, लेकिन कभी-कभी उनके साथ घातक ठोस पदार्थ भी होते हैं।

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*थायराइड में सूजन :-*थायराइड ग्रंथि में जब लंबी अवधि तक सूजन रहती है तब भी थायराइड नोड्यूल होने की संभावना बढ़ जाती है। इस स्थिति को थायराइडिटिस भी कहते हैं। सामान्*यतया हसीमोटोज एक प्रकार का विकार है, जो थायराइड ग्रंथि में सूजन बढ़ने के कारण होता है और थायराइड ग्रंथि की कार्यक्षमता को कम कर देता है, इसे हाइपोथायराइडिज्*म कहते हैं।

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*थायराइड में कैंसर :-*थायराइड कैंसर में नोड्यूल के छोटे रहने की ज्*यादा संभावना रहती है। यदि परिवार में किसी को यह बीमारी हुई तो घर के अन्*य सदस्*यों में भी इस बीमारी के होने की संभावना रहती है। यदि आपकी उम्र 30 से 60 के बीच की है तो आपको इसका जोखिम ज्*यादा होता है।

----------

